

Potential responses to a bigger company’s onerous contract demands - dctoedt
http://www.ontechnologycontracts.com/2009/07/five-potential-responses-to-a-bigger-companys-onerous-contract-demands/

======
tonystubblebine
Our experience is that larger companies are often quite flexible and can
remove many of the onerous demands. It's definitely worth asking for them to
be removed or amended.

When you're small, the person hiring you has often already decided that you're
a risk worth fighting for and will push through any roadblocks.

~~~
mahmud
Not when you're really tiny, and they're one of the largest employers in the
world. I am a one man software shop and my dealings with one of the world's
largest beverage producer has been anything but _negotiation_. The lady I have
been dealing with has been really hard, I am not exaggerating, but it's very
close to them ordering me around. Every few weeks I get 20 pages of crap for
me to go thorough, and I usually have a day or so read the fine print, sign
and fax it back to them. I am not even sure what I promised anymore, however,
the pay, when it comes around in about a year or so is well worth it (not
exactly retirement, but enough to live off of for 5+ years.)

------
wglb
True, and I had one very large company back off after the equivalent of a
staredown. My lawyer, when first seeing the contract, left me a one-word
voicemail: "Egregious".

